
5 Great Books to Build Your Character - noodle
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/5_great_books_to_build_your_character.php
======
swombat
How about some real books?

\- Narziss & Goldmund, by Herman Hesse

\- One Hundred Years of Solitude, by Gabriel Garcia Marques

\- Crime and Punishment, by Dostoievsky

\- The Trial, by Kafka

\- L'étranger, by Albert Camus

If you want to build your character, read the real stuff: fiction.

~~~
sabon
I've read all of them except the last one. And I can assure that it's
definitely a good stuff. And makes you think more than a little. Which is also
a good stuff.

------
goldsmith
These books are only slightly better than telling someone to read Who Moved My
Cheese or Good to Great.

You should read great books because you want a different perspective and will
hopefully be entertained; don't read a book because you think it will make you
a better entrepreneur.

------
asdflkj
A telltale sign to me that a person is slimy is if he uses the phrase "build
character". Funny--I had never been aware of this until now.

------
jamesbritt
This is the Steve I admire:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnol...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/3145691/Steve-
Wozniak-interview-iconic-co-founder-on-the-iPod-iPhone-and-future-for-
Apple.html)

------
tstegart
If only reading books really did build character, our nation's book reviewers
would be character machines.

------
patrickg-zill
Would add the Book of Proverbs in there if you are talking about building
character.

------
sanj
I find it hard to take an article seriously when it misspells entrepreneur.

------
known
You are a product of your environment. --Clement Stone

